# Can you be bored with sex?



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I keep reading men and women asking "is my partner BORED with sex?..........

I have trounle wraping my brain around the concept of BORED with sex...........

When I think of sex, I get a feeling like looking into the night sky through a huge telescope.....

Sex is an entire universe, there is so much to learn and explore it dosn't seem possible to use SEX and BORED in the same sentence....

I think a what people are trying to say is "Is my h/w bored with having sex with me? 

The problem is they are scared to put the words "with me" into the mix, because they are afraid of the answer........

I love to cook, but tonight we had McDoubles for dinner, and I liked it. You have a natural appetite for sex the same as you do for food, and if you dont want the same thing every day, it is up to you to think up something fresh.....

P.S.

When I compared sex to McDoubles, I wasn't saying "go out and buy some". Just that it was up to you to come up with something more tasty...

Or, go out and buy some....:rofl:


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

They aren't bored with sex they are bored with YOU.


----------



## the liberal one (Nov 4, 2012)

bored with sex!? oh my.......... that is impossible for me, with toys and role play, sex had endless possibilities (as well as outdoor quickies)


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Only boring people get bored.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I wouldn't say I'm bored with sex itself, rather I'm getting bored with the same ole' same ole'.

I'd like some variety. Yes I know it's up to me to get it. Don't need to be preached at here, just answering your question that a sex life can be boring. To use your telescope analogy, my universe has about four stars in it, and only one shines brightly.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

the liberal one said:


> bored with sex!? oh my.......... that is impossible for me, with toys and role play, sex had endless possibilities (as well as outdoor quickies)


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## needguidance (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd get bored if my W wasnt involved or if I didnt climax. I think people tend to get bored for the orgasm reason but mainly if you can be creative, you'll never run out of ideas. I dont think it should be on one person to be the innovator in the relationship and if there is then it shows the lack of effort on the other person to present ideas. How can you run out? The best thing to do is never do the same thing in a row, back to back or routinely but you have to consistently provide an orgasm 90% of the time lol. You have lingerie, role play (love it), toys, games, there is so much out there. If you have tunnel vision, use google! You're only as bored as you make it.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't believe I coud ever get bored with sex. Even vanilla. It's still awesome.


----------

